# precipitant %



## steeranoff (Mar 23, 2009)

The colored salts from ar precipitations using ammonium chloride and sodium chlorate are usually what % precious metal. i know that there's no set number but an idea would be nice.
thanks,
steve


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's a little data for you:

Ammonium Hexachloro Platinate (IV) (NH4)2PtCl6 44 % Pt @ 443.89 g/M
Ammonium Hexachloro Palladate (IV) (NH4)2PdCl6 30 % Pd @ 355.20 g/M
Ammonium Tetrachloro Palladate (II) (NH4)2PdCl4 37.4 % Pd @ 284.4 g/M
Ammonium Hexachloro Rhodate Hydrate (NH4)3RhCl6.XH2O 27.8 % Rh(>22%) @ 369.74 g/M

You can find more information at:

Precious Metals Compound Data

Steve


----------



## steeranoff (Mar 23, 2009)

wow! Thanks
Steve


----------



## Lou (Mar 23, 2009)

It should be noted that all of those values are _nominal_ and almost always tend to be less metal than the theoretical.


----------



## steeranoff (Mar 23, 2009)

if I understand the link from lasersteve correctly, converting
The salts to sponge yields over 99% purity. Which should be
Easier to sell because you know what your content is.
Thanks guys,
Steve


----------

